# White Rhino Trichomes?



## Tahiti Allen (Apr 11, 2008)

*Howdy Gang!! My friend and I have a White Rhino female and she's showing alot of cloudly trichomes!:holysheep:  My question is, how long before the cloudly trichomes turn to 50% amber?:confused2:  I've attached a couple of photo's of her, I hope you'al like her!!:banana:  I know, we do, he, he, he!! *
*Regards!! Keep on tokin!!:bong1: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks like she needs a week or so. How old is she?


----------



## Tahiti Allen (Apr 11, 2008)

Howdy Bombbudpuffa!! She's 61 days into flowering!! We hope it won't be much longer!! She's really smelling sweet, just like a lady should, he, he, he!! Thanks again, my friend!!


----------



## americankangaroo2525 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the great post... Keep up the good work.. LOL


----------



## smokybear (Apr 11, 2008)

Bomb hit it. About another week or so and she should be ready. Keep us posted. She is gorgeous. Going to be some good smoke. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Hick (Apr 12, 2008)

Tahiti Allen said:
			
		

> *Howdy Gang!! My friend and I have a White Rhino female and she's showing alot of cloudly trichomes!:holysheep:  My question is, how long before the cloudly trichomes turn to 50% amber?:confused2:  I've attached a couple of photo's of her, I hope you'al like her!!:banana:  I know, we do, he, he, he!! *
> *Regards!! Keep on tokin!!:bong1: *


Read thhe DJ Short article in the Harvesting and Cureing section of the Resources page. He explains/ discuss's the "window" of harvest there.


----------

